# Bone Cancer



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry about your dog's diagnosis and hope for as much time as possible for him. Sounds like you're doing all you can. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for this diagnosis. I think everyone has their own personal guidelines about age, prognosis, impact from treatment, and treatment costs. It's a hard road and easy to second guess your choices. Spoil JJ and treasure all your days with him and Ginger. I hope there are lots of them.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

All of my hopes for lots of healthy and happy times ahead with your pup!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about this diagnosis. I hope you have many days to enjoy with JJ and Ginger.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I also meant to say you could see if there are any veterinary medicine colleges near you that are doing research studies on osteosarcoma


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry about JJ's diagnosis. 
Sending good thoughts your way and I hope you have many days to come.


----------



## 6sense (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello and Thank you for your thoughts. My 8 year old JJ... His limp is worsening. I have not much more to say but to thank you for having this place to post about my loved one. "I'm Sad"


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Your picture speaks volumes. Such a handsome, soulful boy. Please keep us apprised.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are some facinating clinical trials going on for osteosarcoma right now- most vet schools have a list on their site like this:Clinical Trials » Veterinary Research » College of Veterinary Medicine » University of Florida and there is a not so current nationwide list here :Clinical Trials | Veterinary Cancer Society 
I am so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JJ's a beautiful boy.

I would look into Clinical Trials at a Vet School in your State as Prism suggested.
I'm in NC, NCSU Vet Med School just announced a fully funded clinical trial for this.

Here is the link for the Vet Schools and their oncology clinics-









Vet Colleges & Oncology Clinics


Here is a list of all the Vet Colleges In The United States University NameUniversity City(State)University Type Auburn UniversityAuburn (AL)Public California State Polytechnic University - PomonaPomona (CA)Public Colorado State UniversityFort Collins (CO)Public Cornell UniversityIthaca...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear that he is getting worse! Bone cancer is very painful! Is he on pain medication?? There is also a chance that the bone could break. Are you prepared to end his suffering when it becomes too painful for him? It is heartbreaking, but this is one thing you are going to have to think about soon. Diet is not going to cure this.


----------



## 6sense (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes me and the Wife have been discussing the end is near. He's on Curamin extra strength and alternating with the vet aspirin. His pain seems to be increasing by the day so time is nearing. He still loves eating and goes out for his needs. Coming up on 3 months since we first discovered his limp. Goal is to make it to the end of the month hopefully and take it from there. He's still JJ except for the pain. Always the question when it is time and my Vet said when his leg breaks.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

6sense said:


> Yes me and the Wife have been discussing the end is near. He's on Curamin extra strength and alternating with the vet aspirin. His pain seems to be increasing by the day so time is nearing. He still loves eating and goes out for his needs. Coming up on 3 months since we first discovered his limp. Goal is to make it to the end of the month hopefully and take it from there. He's still JJ except for the pain. Always the question when it is time and my Vet said when his leg breaks.


I am very sorry for you and your pup. I had to make a decision similar last yr,. and went by "better a month early, then a day too late"
That was one of the most painful decisions of my life. I wish you all the best!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

6sense said:


> Yes me and the Wife have been discussing the end is near. He's on Curamin extra strength and alternating with the vet aspirin. His pain seems to be increasing by the day so time is nearing. He still loves eating and goes out for his needs. Coming up on 3 months since we first discovered his limp. Goal is to make it to the end of the month hopefully and take it from there. He's still JJ except for the pain. Always the question when it is time and my Vet said when his leg breaks.


I'm so sorry, it's such a difficult decision to make, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## 6sense (Feb 3, 2020)

JJ's last day... 3 months and the pain is to much now.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

So sorry for you, and your family. The most unselfish thing we can do, is to end our dogs suffering.
RIP JJ.


----------



## 6sense (Feb 3, 2020)

It's been a week now and I miss my Best friend JJ. His sister Ginger and me are back to our old Routine of long walks out in the Washes of Arizona but just not the Same without my guy looking out for us.
I want to thank everyone for posting, makes it just that much easier.
Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss, it's very profound.


----------

